# Barb Mattheis - instructor



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

We just started our second agility class with Barb. I love training with her! She seems so dog intuitive! When she handles Minka, it's like Minka has been doing agility for years.

WOW there is a lot to pay attention to when learning to handle your dog in agility. But it sure is fun.

Anyhow, just wanted to say we are excited about agility


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

:thumbup: It's addictive for sure!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep us updated and you know we love photos and videos! It's so great to 'document' the beginning classes cause they (and we  ) learn so fast!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm jealous that your instructor ran your dog. Though I am confident my instructor _could_ run my dog, she has a torn meniscus in her knee and doesn't do much running right now. I'm also not sure my dog would run for anyone else. Still- I think it would be very cool to see someone else run your dog; I also think it would be very cool to run a very season dog...



> WOW there is a lot to pay attention to when learning to handle your dog in agility.


Ha! Yeah, that's the truth. But it's crazy fun to look back on how much time you've put in and just how far along your dog has come. Agility has got to be the best dog sport ever!! :thumbup:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

It is fun to watch Barb run Minka and it's amazing how well Barb communicates with her body. Minka enjoys working for her. I'm pretty sure she would not respond to everyone like that. I have yet to see a dog that won't work for Barb. It helps me to watch how she directs Minka. but I'm getting better plus Barb and her student instructor (who is also really good) joke that I'm trainable  then a comment was made that my dog is ready, I'm not. Good thing they work so hard helping me or I'd feel picked on LOL

Really they are the best! Experienced, helpful and they like Minka and that counts for a lot.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Next class I'll try and talk someone into taking pictures with my camera. I only have a few puppy agility photos with a different agility group.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my friends in the class brought her husband along today and got pictures of everybody. When I get them I will post! Exciting! I have a ton of Schtuzhund pictures but very few from her puppy agility; none with this trainer.

Milestone today - Minka ran the weaves without the guides! They were still staggered a bit but there was a definite weave in the body! And I am slowly getting better at the communication/direction body language. It's tough! Unfortunately, I can only go every other week so I am hoping to setup some private lessons to help us along.

My friend and the instructor like to kid me that I am trainable 

Totally fun!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pictures we want pictures!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

BRAG! As mentioned, we had done 6 weave poles, without guides but slightly staggered. Then it has been almost 2 months and today was our first class for the new year. We did 12 weaves straight up no guides! I was amazed because most runs she did them all! We had a few instances where she skipped one. We are not fast  Really fun! Darn Minka is cute and I am proud of her!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JanaeUlva said:


> BRAG! As mentioned, we had done 6 weave poles, without guides but slightly staggered. Then it has been almost 2 months and today was our first class for the new year. We did 12 weaves straight up no guides! I was amazed because most runs she did them all! We had a few instances where she skipped one. We are not fast  Really fun! Darn Minka is cute and I am proud of her!


That's fantastic! Remember to get that speed up so your pup flies thru the 12!!

And where are the pictures you promised!!! :wild: :wub: :wild:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep I am going to break down and buy a good 6 weave setup so we can practice at home. 
I was going to take my video cam and forgot  I feel like I missed a milestone. Hopefully next class I can remember the camera and someone will take a vid for me.

Thanks!!


----------

